# Is there ars subtilior in sefardic music of ancient lore, complex and rythmic unotice



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Come on , let us acknowledge, medieval Sephardic music is refined and highly rhythmic and bold, sometimes plaintive, correct me if I'm wrong, and I really love what Naxos did for the splendid music of Spanish Jews.

Utterly awesome (neologism) nice stuff, probably the uttermost quintessential, fundamental release of luxury for people of good taste, which feels like tasting the best darn filet mignon here in my city local Montreal Moise's, they dont give it away either. I don't know. What is the apex of Jewish Spagnolo music done peerless execution, by the ensemble of legend, that was daring and adventurous for it's time.

:tiphat:

Thank you T.C music listeners


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Exception ancient lore Sephardic music done like ars-subtilior please?*



deprofundis said:


> Come on , let us acknowledge, medieval Sephardic music is refined and highly rhythmic and bold, sometimes plaintive, correct me if I'm wrong, and I really love what Naxos did for the splendid music of Spanish Jews.
> 
> Utterly awesome (neologism) nice stuff, probably the uttermost quintessential, fundamental release of luxury for people of good taste, which feels like tasting the best darn filet mignon here in my city local Montreal Moise's, they dont give it away either. I don't know. What is the apex of Jewish Spagnolo music done peerless execution, by the ensemble of legend, that was daring and adventurous for it's time.
> 
> ...


Im sorry jewish people dispora of spain , I feel you did not like this post, Im looking for the utter best album of medieval music from spain mazel tov! T.C menber of this community.

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

The problem is the mention of Ars Subtilior, the Sephardic music I’ve heard isn’t as interesting rhythmically or contrapuntally as that. You basically have a melody and a simple accompaniment. There are examples of Spanish medieval music I like, but I don’t think they’re Jewish.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I can't vouch for its authenticity, but this CD, Czech in origin, is a desert island disc for me. Check out track 14, which is a lullaby. Gorgeous!









PS, I'd be astounded if your original post could have caused offence to anyone....


----------

